# Bontrager Race X Lite wheels - Good Quality wheels or not?



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Just wondering how the Race X Lite Wheels compare as far as aluminum is considered? They would appear to be right there as far as weight goes compared to a number of carbon wheel sets I have looked at.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I have Race X lites and Race XXX lites. I am very pleased with both. Both have DT hubs and DT spokes, perform well, good quality and have been reliable. I was not sure about Bontrager having used Mavic (wheels and rims) for about 15 years but now am glad I went with them, pleasantly surprised - I went with them when I got my Treks over the last couple years.
I would compare by X lites with my Ksyriums.
I would not compare my Xlites to my XXXlites ... wouldn't be a fair comparo ... so I am not sure what carbon wheels you are comparing them to.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The newest generation as well as the previous were ok. Newest is a tubless ready version (TLR), previous was right after then ditched the paired spokes. Once they went to an even spoke spacing, there was an early and a late model. Early had a red freehub body that was garbage. Bearings went out every 200 miles for me. They revised the design with a freehub body (black) using larger bearings that solved the problem.
Any of the prior models with pair spokes seem to be ticking time bombs. Every 2k miles I'd get stress cracks in the rims around the eyelets. This was on the version with silver hubs, white spokes, red nipples and a pewter ano finish on the rims. Prior to that was a black rim/hub combo that was known to have the flanges crack spontaneously. We actually had one of these in the shop hanging up in the rafters and it popped just hanging there, and from what I've read, this was not an isolated incident.
That is just the RXLs, I haven't heard anything negative about the XXXL, though I haven't seen nearly as many of them.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for input. The X Lites are the best clincher aluminum option for Project One 6 Series Domane. It appears that XXX is no longer an option, it exists only in MTB wheel category. I just wondered how they stacked up as I really did not want to go with carbon wheels.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

... best option from Bontrager. 
Mine are a 3 yrs old. Sounds like others had other experiences so that should be considered.
The XXXs were discontinued a couple years back but you can find a pair from time to time if you take the time to look (I did the same with Aeolus 65s this summer). My XXXs were NOS 2009s purchased in late 2011. XXXs were replaced by the A3s.
Compared to the RXLs, the XXXs are much lighter ... 1300 grams vs 1550 grams ... and much more compliant on not so smooth roads. But the truth is I don't swap wheels on these bikes, the XXXs are used on my SSL only, so when I talk feel I'm sure there is more involved than just wheels. I save the XXXs for nice weather, nice roads only. 
BTW, I weigh 145 lbs so not sure how durable either would be with higher weight and in this area the roads really are in good condition comprared to other placed I lived.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd avoid any low count high tension paired spoke wheels. 

-prone to eyelet cracks
-broken spoke on the road will leave you stranded
-pain to true
-LBS unlikely to carry replacement spokes

basically they are fashion over function.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I am a Clyde. I've got 225 pounds distributd across my Bontrager race lites, with nearly 10,000 miles logged over 5 years. 

They hold true very well, never had a spoke failure, never a nipple pulled thru. No problems.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Good to hear. Consider yourself lucky
Even Bontrager finally abandoned this lacing pattern. That should tell you something


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe I am lucky. 

But, Bontrager most likely would have abandoned the lacing pattern for another, every couple of years anyway. I'm sure they will come up with some new pattern and say its the best thing since sliced bread. Wait three more years and it will happen again.


----------

